# New to RP



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey there. I am relatively new to role-playing (I have a small amount of experience playing DnD) and am looking for someone experienced who wouldn't mind giving advice and pointers and maybe running a small story. 

I am open to a lot, but I would prefer staying SFW and focusing on character development. I would also prefer lengthier replies, but shorter replies are fine too and I will try to adapt to your lengths. I don't have any particular preference on races/gender/species, but my main (and only sona) is Reggie, who is male and I am female. As far as settings go, I prefer fantasy or futuristic and as far as an actual story goes...well. Maybe we can figure it out together?

As far as platform for communication, I've noticed that Discord appears to be the most popular and I do have that, but if you prefer to use something else, that's fine with me.

I'm also a little shy so it might take me a minute to warm up to you, but if we vibe well, you'll know.

So...yea...if you're interested, just let me know!


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Hey there. I am relatively new to role-playing (I have a small amount of experience playing DnD) and am looking for someone experienced who wouldn't mind giving advice and pointers and maybe running a small story.
> 
> I am open to a lot, but I would prefer staying SFW and focusing on character development. I would also prefer lengthier replies, but shorter replies are fine too and I will try to adapt to your lengths. I don't have any particular preference on races/gender/species, but my main (and only sona) is Reggie, who is male and I am female. As far as settings go, I prefer fantasy or futuristic and as far as an actual story goes...well. Maybe we can figure it out together?
> 
> ...



Hey I have gathered many many years of RPing from D&D to Transformers, Naruto and fursonas. I have had a bit of a break but am getting back into the swing of things. If you want to RP sometime I am totally up for it


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello, ciao, bonjour, olah, aloha.


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Hello





Bluefiremark II said:


> Hello, ciao, bonjour, olah, aloha.


Hey guys. :3 Were you interested? :0


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 22, 2019)

I would definitely be interested.
I have always loved roleplaying, even before I had heard the term when we would "play pretend" or whatever.

And it is definitely one of the things I enjoy most about this fandom!

Also my sona is one of those story-heavy ones with their own backstory and personality so any chance to develop his character is very welcome!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 22, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Hey guys. :3 Were you interested? :0


Yup ^-^


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yup ^-^


Oooo, okay! Do you have Discord or something else you'd like to use?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 22, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Oooo, okay! Do you have Discord or something else you'd like to use?


Yeah discord works best for me. 
bluefiremarkII#2898 is mine.


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I would definitely be interested.
> I have always loved roleplaying, even before I had heard the term when we would "play pretend" or whatever.
> 
> And it is definitely one of the things I enjoy most about this fandom!
> ...


Hey, that's awesome! Do you have Discord or something else you use?


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 22, 2019)

Howdy, I'm fairly new to RP as well. after playing D&D myself, I'm definitely interested in doing more fantasy style RP.


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yeah discord works best for me.
> bluefiremarkII#2898 is mine.


Hm, you're not showing up when I copy/paste your user?


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yeah discord works best for me.
> bluefiremarkII#2898 is mine.


Ignore me, I got it. Just a capitalization thing. xD


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

CommonBard said:


> Howdy, I'm fairly new to RP as well. after playing D&D myself, I'm definitely interested in doing more fantasy style RP.


Fantasy is my favorite! If you have Discord, I can add you.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 23, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Hey, that's awesome! Do you have Discord or something else you use?


My crappy phone doesn't have the storage for like any apps.
So unfortunately I have to do it in the forum.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Hey guys. :3 Were you interested? :0


Yes


----------



## silverwuffamute (Apr 12, 2019)

You have caught my attention, if you’d like to chat on discord, I’m
silverwuffamute#5872
HMU maybe?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 12, 2019)

I have discord too now, since I got a new phone!
OK if I join?


----------



## pandepix (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey, sorry I haven't hit anyone up to RP, I'm shy and awkward. Just message me if you really want to and you already have me added!


----------

